# Best glass sealant for frost/ice



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been looking at various sealants for the glass on my car and im wondering if some are better at reducing moisture sitting on the windows prior to a hard overnight frost. 

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

g3 will soften the ice forming


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ive had no issues with either the Carlack twins or G1 over the years.

I'm using G1 now, and not had a single morning of front on the glass.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

G1 has been the best for me and even if the cold does win you only get a sort of loose slightly slushy ice cover and even that is patchy


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

what the differences between g1 and g3 then ? sorry to hi jack bud :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I couldn't recommend anything but G1 these days. Even if it's just for the fact you can apply it (correctly) and not have to worry about it again for a very long time.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

G1 highest durability but requires higher speed for the waster to bead off the windscreen
G3 Lower durability but requires a lower speed for the water to bead off the windscreen


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

G1 on my windows :thumb:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Well i think that settles it then, will order myself some g1.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Carlack.... Oh and a Ford heated front screen :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

G1 and a bottle of tap water clears the ice off my windscreen :thumb:.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

G1 here too. Great performing product. A bit tricky to apply and the wiper judder when you first apply is ridiculous but in the long run, top product :thumb:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Ended up going for this kit in the end 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/gtechniq-glass-sealant-kit/prod_911.html



id_doug said:


> G1 here too. Great performing product. A bit tricky to apply and the wiper judder when you first apply is ridiculous but in the long run, top product :thumb:


Im glad you posted that, i also found it a tad tricky, more so with the removal of the residue remover. Got there in the end though, now all there is left to do is see how it fares up against tonights frost


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

Serapth said:


> Ended up going for this kit in the end
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/gtechniq-glass-sealant-kit/prod_911.html
> 
> Im glad you posted that, i also found it a tad tricky, more so with the removal of the residue remover. Got there in the end though, now all there is left to do is see how it fares up against tonights frost


you wont be disappointed! if you use luke warm water to remove the ice it just sheets off and doesn't ice up again like un-protected windscreens. then if there are any ice-beads left you can literally wipe them away with the scraper, no effort involved :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Serapth said:


> Ended up going for this kit in the end
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/gtechniq-glass-sealant-kit/prod_911.html
> 
> Im glad you posted that, i also found it a tad tricky, more so with the removal of the residue remover. Got there in the end though, now all there is left to do is see how it fares up against tonights frost


Yeah that was the bit I found a little tricky. I wasn't sure if in my case I was trying to stretch it too far as I done the side and back windows too.

Hopefully as the weathers a bit wetter than when I done mine a few months ago you might not get as much wiper judder as I did. I really thought I had made a mistake applying and was thinking about removing it. But I stuck with it and it's awesome :thumb:

If you do get wiper judder, a quick squirt of the washer jets lubes things up and stops it.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't get any better than Gtechniq mate


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Yeah that was the bit I found a little tricky. I wasn't sure if in my case I was trying to stretch it too far as I done the side and back windows too.
> 
> Hopefully as the weathers a bit wetter than when I done mine a few months ago you might not get as much wiper judder as I did. I really thought I had made a mistake applying and was thinking about removing it. But I stuck with it and it's awesome :thumb:
> 
> If you do get wiper judder, a quick squirt of the washer jets lubes things up and stops it.


Perhaps thats why then, as i also stretched it to three coats on all the glass on the car, just had a quick look round the car outside, every car on the street is thick with ice bar mine at the moment, just looks like heavy condensation on my windows..so far so good :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I used Permanon Glass and its worked really well soo far this year (and where i am we have had snow and ice for the last 4-5 days)


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

G1 here as well, every car ive had has been treated to g1 can fault it imo

\thread!


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry to hi jack, but the guy in the video link says it last's 20,000 miles if the car is washed regularly will it remove the layer of G1? What precautions have to be taken to make sure the layer of G1 is not stripped away...?


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

As far as I know g1 is no ordinary sealant that sits on the glass. It almost "etches" into it. So takes a lot to wear off. Machine polishing prob would remove it.


Brilliant when there is thick layer of snow on screen. Pour water at the top and it flows along screen to botton but doesn't freeze. You can then push the wole clock of snow off the car. Brilliant. And it just laughs at frost.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

G1 is pretty remarkable - I never thought it could help prevent ice from forming, but on clean glass (withing the wiper sweep) ice does not form until markedly lower temps than my AquaPel'd screen.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I'll offer an alternative; Nanolex.

It was -18 (or maybe even colder - let's put it this way: the diesel froze) last winter and my old jeep sat outside the whole time; Nanolex made clearing the ice _so_ much easier.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Top Dog said:


> Sorry to hi jack, but the guy in the video link says it last's 20,000 miles if the car is washed regularly will it remove the layer of G1? What precautions have to be taken to make sure the layer of G1 is not stripped away...?


The info pack that came with my kit said it lasts 30000 miles/three years.. however if it behaves the way it has been doing (no need for wipers in heavy rain on the motorway,frost/ice just comes off with a little water and a quick pass of the wipers) for a year ill be happy, reckon i spent around £50 last year on de icer so im saving money already 



John @ PB said:


> Well I'll offer an alternative; Nanolex.
> 
> It was -18 (or maybe even colder - let's put it this way: the diesel froze) last winter and my old jeep sat outside the whole time; Nanolex made clearing the ice _so_ much easier.


I did look at the nanolex stuff on your site prior to starting this thread, the reason i bought the gtechniq kit was based on the great feed back on here. The missus wants her car doing now so i may get the nanolex glass sealant for hers to see how the two compare


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Serapth said:


> I did look at the nanolex stuff on your site prior to starting this thread, the reason i bought the gtechniq kit was based on the great feed back on here. The missus wants her car doing now so i may get the nanolex glass sealant for hers to see how the two compare


I am in the exact same boat and was thinking of doing the same too. Could be a good side by side test.


----------



## D.K (Jul 18, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Well I'll offer an alternative; Nanolex.
> 
> It was -18 (or maybe even colder - let's put it this way: the diesel froze) last winter and my old jeep sat outside the whole time; Nanolex made clearing the ice _so_ much easier.


Do you get the "wiper judder" with the Nanolex ?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Very satisfied with the Chemical Guys Rain-off sealant...durable


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i've got both G1 and nanolex which one should i apply?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

suspal said:


> i've got both G1 and nanolex which one should i apply?


Coat half the screen with each and give reports back for everyone on ease of use durabilty speed run of etc

i know my which one i prefer but thats down to ease of use always good to hear others thoughts


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

might just do that great idea:driver:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nanolex process shorter but takes time G1 G4 G1X3 G2bloody hell lol


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

suspal said:


> nanolex process shorter but takes time G1 G4 G1X3 G2bloody hell lol


which nanolex one are you using


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i'll have a look brb


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

glass ultra comes in a 30ml bottle got it from monza


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

oh comes with glass polish too


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> which nanolex one are you using


which one do you use m8?


----------

